# American Bully Terriers and their Champions



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

I am not trying to be a$$ or anything but can you explain to what shows are these people winning to have Ch. behind these Razor Edge style dogs. I keep seeing Champion blood this and that but I have never seen these dogs except once at ADBA show. I have only made it to one UKC and one AKC which I didn't enjoy but that is just me I guess. ADBA, UKC, and AKC standards are all different but resemble each other in similar conformation in a sense. ADBA you see the American Pit Bull Terrier(bulldog) at it's finest hour sort of, ADBA judges suck pretty good it seems. UKC and AKC dogs are usually very similar to each other and judging styles from what I have seen and can find, truly American Staffordshire Terriers or Staffordshire Terriers but not many bulldogs in a true working conformation form but to each his own on that. But where are these dogs winning to claim championships PLEASE TELL ME! I know the smaller registries aren't giving them these Ch so who is? Like I said I am not trying to be a a$$, I am just trying to understand these so called CH.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I think some are wp titles.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

AmBullies actually have their own org, shows and titles if that is what you are asking about. So maybe that is what you are running across.

Also there are some dogs who carry bloodlines which are now a days considered AmBully who are actual correct per the standards and were bred off older stock that is not AmBully in my opinion as it was before the BIG BULLY thing started.

As for saying a dog is from CH Bloodlines, that becomes a little touchy and often sketchy depending on the interpretation...
Some will say their dogs are from CH bloodlines even if it only has one CH title anyplace in the pedigree even if it is 7+ generations back.

To me to say a dog has a Champion Bloodline the titles must be in the front of the pedigree.

So since there is no strict guideline on what is considered a CH Bloodline people make their own rules up it seems.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Could be a WP title but I haven't even seen one of these beast pull a decent amount of weight. IWPA videos I have seen, never been to a comp or the ADBA.When you go by the ADBA rules of weight of the dog to the pull amount ratio, I still can't see them winning. The same reason Eddington always won was the size of his dogs but that is fixed now. Also it should show A/A and not CH. you know. This has been bothering me as I see numerous people advertising Ch. RE lines or Ch Gotti lines, what champs. A handful probably are out there but I see numerous ones advertising this.

Take for instance, one of the best winning blood in the dogs over the last 100 years is the Ruffian line, multiple wins in the show ring. So many ch and Gr. Ch it is outrageous! Quite a few of these dogs show up in the peds of these bully dogs and are they counting these dogs that are usually 5 gens back and most of the time even further back. I saw one guy stating Honeybunch in his dogs and the bitch was 10 gen backs. WTF. I have Tudor's Dibo withing 8 gens(very rarely seen now days) but I don't claim my dogs to fame for this.
Do this people know how to read a pedigree, is this the problem? 

I don't even care about a dog unless it is with in 3-4 generations at the most, that is what truly matters or a quality linebreeding program would matter past the 4th gen IMAOO.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

That is exactly what I was talking about. People interpret the words "CH lines" their own way. Consequently, then those who don't really know are drawn in by the words CH Bloodline and don't necessarily research into the line or what the seller means by that. It is used big time as a selling point.

Also wanted to add just because a dog comes from a CH Bloodline with a pedigree packed with them it doesn't mean the sire and dam are good producers or the match up was a good one.

This is all why researching what you are getting becomes so important in my opinion.

Just my 2 cents worth :cheers:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I like to see Ch in sire and dam as well. Just to see a ch in the top or botom is kaka.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey they could be legit "CH" in their own way. What I mean is if they are going to shows in any registry they can CH their dogs out under the registries guidliness. Does not mean that the CH title is worth more than the paper its wrote on but they could have attained the title by doing what was required. IMO the only titles worth salt in the true APBT world are found in the ADBA or AADR. But thats just me.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Hey they could be legit "CH" in their own way. What I mean is if they are going to shows in any registry they can CH their dogs out under the registries guidliness. Does not mean that the CH title is worth more than the paper its wrote on but they could have attained the title by doing what was required. IMO the only titles worth salt in the true APBT world are found in the ADBA or AADR. But thats just me.


I take it you don't like the Rarities/NAKC club?
My dogo has pointed with them and my Neo attained her CH there.
Both dogs went up against fine looking specimen in both Breed and Group.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Im not saying anything against any registry, especially ones I dont know about. What I was trying to say is there are so many registries out there that have small shows and points are not hard to attain. Also I was talking specifically about the APBT. I have no idea about the NAKC so I cant speak on its behalf. What I had in mind was something like the smaller registries where you are competing against 1-5 dogs in each class if there are even more than one dog in the class. I was not trying to disrespect you or your dogs, just saying there are allot of small or even big registries out there that simply dont have the competition or quality to make the titles they hand out worth much. However the dogs that do attain them have gone by the registry requirements and so have legit CH titles on their dogs. I hope this clears up what I was trying to say.



> IMO the only titles worth salt in the true APBT world are found in the ADBA or AADR.


Im not sure if you took offense to what I said but if you did I dont know why as the dogs you mentioned were not APBT and outside of the APBT I dont know about other registries.

Again for the APBT I like the ADBA and AADR.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

No offense taken
its just that I have seen many fine looking pit bulls at NAKC events.
NAKC used to be called rarities.

http://vaxxine.com/rarities/breeds/breeds.htm

http://vaxxine.com/rarities/breeds/breeds.htm#Terrier


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

IM looking at their website now. Is this just a registry for show dogs or is there events such as WP? Im not finding events. DANG they post your name if you screw them over dont they! just saw the banned section, kinda funny.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I have been to shows with weight pulls but every time the big weights are getting pulled they call my groups.:hammer:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

NAKC has a very good explanationof the proper size/proportion.

Size:
Height to weight ratio is critical. Since dogs were fought at nearly identical weights, the bigger the dog you have at the weight,
the better your chances. Hence, stocky dogs with long bodies, heavy shoulders and thick legs usually lose to taller, rangier
opponents. Nature usually blesses a tall rangy dog with a fairly long neck which is a tremendous advantage in that, it enables
him to reach a stifle when his opponent may have his front leg, take an ear to hold off a shorter necked opponent, or to reach
the chest himself when the other dog is trying to hold him off. The neck should be heavily muscled right up to the base of the
skull.


----------

